

Building a "multiplayer" HTML5 game is easy. Right? - johnwards
http://www.whiteoctober.co.uk/blog/2012/08/03/a-multiplayer-platform-game-built-with-html5-pubnub-and-twitter/

======
wschott
Thanks for showing how quick and easy it is to use PubNub! Are goal is to
democratize the ability for developers to add real-time capabilities while
providing top notch support!

Love this part "It totally ticks all the boxes, the api is as simple as ‘send
message’ and ‘listen for message’. And it’s fast…super fast."!

------
traderd65
That's so cool, great example of what you can do with PubNub!

------
pubnub
Deluxe. Login with twitter to play.

